# Just put in an offer for the land next door!



## secuono

Oddly enough, I feel nervous and kind of like I don't want it to be accepted. But we've been looking at other farms and even with a huge area to look in and being super flexible with it and a very basic 'must haves' list, NOTHING! We even upped the budget a lot, still nothing. 

So, may be nice to just stay here, at least we know the area, neighbors, land and no moving stress...just gotta hope we get it! Friend of the family has also put in an offer, so they may win out on that alone. =/

Anyway! It's 25ish acres, pasture, fenced and with a small pond.

Getting ahead of myself, but couldn't help it. For months, I've been planing on how to arrange everything, but it's so confusing and stressful. It's not flat in the least, so that makes it much harder.


Here's the land and our place. Second picture at 5g2, is the current fencing setup I have. The green lines are possible driveway areas. Have the easement, so may be cheapest to go through that area. Just found out that the gate back there isn't closed, just grown over. 4 sheep escaped, got 2 to get back in and then DH had to help round up the other two that ran wild next door. Had to cut a fence section down to get them back in. Yellow box is possible new house location. That would be the highest point, so we could see everything from there. Would suck if the house can only be down in a hill.
Last picture is possible new pastures and autumn sheep breeding pens. You can also see where fencing would be redone. 

*Wish us luck! *

And if you have better ideas on how to use both properties, go ahead and draw on the first picture and post your ideas!   I drew over 15 plans before these seemed the best and I am still changing them, lol!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Good Luck!!!!  It sounds and looks like an amazing place


----------



## Latestarter

Wishing you all the luck moving forward! I hope you get it!


----------



## Mike CHS

Good luck on getting the property.  We toyed with some really involved fencing plans but finally decided we were overthinking it.  I have no doubt that we will make multiple changes so we are just starting at the shelter where the 1st water source is and working out from there with the main paddock.  We plan on using alleys to get between paddocks and they will be large enough to move equipment through.

We figured if nothing else I have a front end loader and good farm jack to pull and move T posts if and when we decided to change.


----------



## Ferguson K

Good luck! It'd be nice if you got it!


----------



## secuono

Finally heard something back. 
Several offers were put in.
Our offer is in the second round of deliberations at the 3pm meeting today. So our offer wasn't blatantly too low, lol. 
Next update will probably be tomorrow. 
Still don't know if they plan on counter offering or just pick one flat out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it works out in your favor!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hoping y'all get it!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## TAH

Hope it works out.


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Baymule

Almost 3:00 here, hoping you get good news!


----------



## MrsKuhn




----------



## secuono

So, apparently, not contacting us today means our offer survived round two! 
DH's mother is a realtor and she's keeping us posted.


----------



## MrsKuhn




----------



## secuono

Nope, they are being snobs and stingy. 

All offers refused because they want to get top dollar in a dead market. =/  Land has been for sale on and off for YEARS, always hovering around the same over priced number. People look, but no one wants to sink that much money into it. Ugh. 

So we're back to looking at buying a new farm. =/  Now I have to deal with DH's unrealistic wants.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck!


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about the land. We have one next to us that is in the same situation. They want way too much money for an 8 acre parcel and 4 acres of it is in a stream bed on the other side of the road. 

Good luck with the new search.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh boy.....So sorry


----------



## TAH

I am sorry to here this. God must have different plans for you.


----------



## Baymule

That sucks. They need whopped up the side of their dumb heads with a stupid stick.


----------



## secuono

She said the other offers above ours were very closely priced, but what they think the land is worth is more than double the best offer....


----------



## secuono

At this rate, only land developers will want it and that is majorly depressing! =/


----------



## Baymule

secuono said:


> At this rate, only land developers will want it and that is majorly depressing! =/


Maybe not.....sell your place to the land developers, take the money and go buy what you really want.


----------



## secuono

They're slowly creeping out here. That land is zoned agriculture, but everything next to it and towards town is residential. It'll all eventually be tons of houses.


----------



## secuono

What do you guys think about this place? 
http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...-Ln_Stevensburg_VA_22741_M64597-40539#photo29

My mind is already planning...lol-

Yellow is property line. On the right, yellow should have some fence, red is a fence and blue is fence. Left line by road is not fenced, but sides are.



Then would want to make a pasture paradise system there for the horses, blue lines following the other lines. That barn would be used for sheep and make something else for the horses. 


But it's by a much more dangerous highway, so needs new field fencing and hot wire added inside current fencing to protect the dogs and sheep from escaping and becoming super expensive roadkill! 

Visiting my pony tomorrow, will stop by to look at it from the road.


----------



## secuono

Now he's thinking of upping the offer by 50k.....


----------



## Latestarter

It's a pretty nice property, but $209/square foot I don't know property values there, but that seems awful high....


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> It's a pretty nice property, but $209/square foot I don't know property values there, but that seems awful high....



You should see the prices closer to DC or any historic town here in VA! Now that's some crazy shyt! 
Even messy and wooded lots with terrible land under the trees can cost a pretty penny!  Rental homes, tiny, with no land, can be well over 1200 a month, just to use the house, nothing included. 
At some towns, market value keeps up, but most it has plummeted, but sellers still hold out for a miracle guppy to show up and dump too much for it....Heck, I may even have to drop my lamb prices soon or switch to selling pasture raised lamb juat to keep up with my previous sale totals.


----------



## MrsKuhn

sorry to hear this


----------



## Mike CHS

It's prices like around your area that reminds me why we chose Tennessee.


----------



## Latestarter

Hate to say it Mike, but ummm yeah... exactly... Why I'm taking the money and running away from the front range of CO to either east TX or KY.


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> Hate to say it Mike, but ummm yeah... exactly... Why I'm taking the money and running away from the front range of CO to either east TX or KY.


@Devonviolet and I were discussing you when they came to visit a few days ago.... we think you need to make east Texas!!


That is a crazy high price, but if that is what the going rate is for your area, then that's what it is. It is a nice place.


----------



## Latestarter

So THAT'S why my ears were burning!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Seems like a nice property.
Price is comparable to what it would be here.


----------



## secuono

Interesting...

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...Church-Rd_Stephens-City_VA_22655_M64887-31822


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's nice too


----------



## secuono

No map shows the property line, so that's annoying. Super hard to see it once there.
Going to see these two next weekend.


----------



## Mike CHS

You will find your place.  We looked for over 3 years before we found one that had most of what we wanted.


----------



## secuono

Found county website that showed property line of that second place. I love it, but it's an odd shape and I like to see all my land. But it's super nice, minimal wooded area and some field fencing in place! 
Hopefully, next Saturday we can see these two.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope one of them suits your fancy.


----------



## secuono

Larger one can't have pigs, but looks like rest is allowed, so that's nice. 
Guess I'll drive out on my own just to see it from the road...  
They have been the best ones thus far. 

Fencing to keep in the dogs is a huge thing, once they are fenced in, all others are as well. 

This one has tons of stalls! =0   So if we end up getting that one, I think I'll give out some free boarding to my buddies on here! =p


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Going to view that larger farm today.


----------



## secuono

Just found out there's a crap load of crime there, at the 18acre place, so passing on it. Compared to Culpeper, just 3 crimes this year to that place's over 20 with April being just jam full of stupid. =/


----------



## Pastor Dave

When I moved in here abt 5-1/2yrs ago, the folks of the congregation helped move us in. There were a few chuckles and brief remarks as the guns were unloaded and carried in. The word spread to the community that the new pastor is some sort of redneck hunter with a lot of guns, so I have had no issues of strange vagrants loitering ariund.
Houses up and down the road have had break-ins, but not the church or the parsonage and shed, etc.
Just saying... It does not hurt for word to get out that a redneck moves in. Country boy will survive.


----------



## secuono

Found a different house, much closer to DH's job, setting up a time to see it and crime report shows few issues.


----------



## secuono

Going to see the closer house tomorrow, but found out that most of the land is being leased to a cattle farmer....If the lease contract is for more than 6mo to a year, then the house is no good. I can't have all the animals crammed on an acre or two...
But we'll find out tomorrow. The world seems to not want us to move far....Will see if DH was able to get an appointment for that 10acre farm.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

G'luck - hope it all works out!


----------



## secuono

The one with the cattle issue has been canceled. Cannot break lease and it's for years on end. 
How can you advertise a farm with 20acre, but then you cannot use any of it?? Total bull. More things to worry about. Wish ads disclosed all the details and not hode it or word it in a way that makes the potential buyer misunderstand. =/

Anyway, hoping we can schedule for the 10acre soon.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Argh...!


----------



## secuono

So, we're going to see the 10acre next week, but DH's mother (the realtor) offered some help and is putting in a higher offer on the land next door and she wants to help with building the new house on that land! 
We'll be in her debt forever!  

So I'll update again next week after seeing that house and then again whenever we hear back from the lawyers about the land next door.


----------



## Latestarter

I positively HATE it when stuff is misrepresented for sale (LIED about!) It wastes so much time for folks who are honestly searching for what they are lieing about.  I've run into the same issues with respect to real estate. Or they conveniently leave out highly pertinent facts until you've invested a lot of time and interest, only to find out that it won't work. I hope the folks next door will come to their senses, though from what you've said, I doubt that will happen unless the offer increases substantially. I sure hoe your mom-in-law can pull this rabbit oiut of a hat for you. It would make your life so much easier (initially anyway).


----------



## secuono

Thanks Latestarter!
Just noticed two issues with the gelding during his exercise session, so crud is really piling on my parade, lol. Vet is coming out on the 15th, so vet will look at these new issues as well.


----------



## secuono

MIL is asking to see the offical land appraisal, she doesn't quite believe what they say it was appraised for.


----------



## secuono

So it came in and it shows the highest possible in a competitive perfect market, 240k low end and 280k high end. 

But county appraised it at 140k for the last few years. Back in 2011 it was 180k.

So our original offer was higher than last year's county appraisal worth that the owner paid taxes on. 

Some of the info on the paper doesn't make sense. They marked that it has a paved drive, it has no drive. Marked both a Yes and No for hus. And some other odd ends.


----------



## samssimonsays

It sounds like they are wanting to get more than it is worth out of it... Or what they paid for it before the price dropped?


----------



## secuono

Their grandfather owned it. He died earlier this year and in his will, he wanted his two sections of land sold to neighbors or family/friends. 
So, I believe they have no money vested in it. And it's been on the marked 2-3yrs, for sure the last 2yrs.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well , in that case.... that is ridiculous


----------



## Latestarter

The problem is that virtually all land, especially agricultural is valued for taxes at a much lower value than what it's actually worth to a buyer/seller... If they didn't do that, only Bill Gates would be able to afford to own land/acreage. In addition, as its real value grows, the tax value grows much slower, often lagging behind by up to a decade in a fast market. The result is the buyer gets one heck of a surprise after they purchase as a new tax base has now been established. Sucks, but reality. I hope they come around and you get it.


----------



## secuono

10acre place is oddly small feeling when you go in. DH hates it. Used to have 11.5acre, state took 1.5 for road expansion. But where you can see no fence at road is where the land ends. 
I liked it, but we all 3 agreed it was crazy expensive. 

MIL tried to get more straightforward info on the land next door this morning, but he danced around instead. She wants us to stay there and build a new house instead of moving. Also, my awful signature was a concern, lol. Guess I should practice a fancy one!  =/


----------



## secuono

So...they liked our offer and sending a contract to look over.

They contract out to have someone mow the land and they will make hay from it this month. Hopefully, we can get the contact info so they can keep mowing it and make us some hay in the future.

And I'm starting to feel queasy about it all...So many things to deal with now and line up and meet tons of contractors and running around like a headless chicken mode for awhile...ughh....

Anyway, july 22nd closing and it's ours if all goes well.


----------



## Latestarter

So happy for you guys! Now the real "stuff" starts happening!


----------



## OneFineAcre

secuono said:


> So...they liked our offer and sending a contract to look over.
> 
> They contract out to have someone mow the land and they will make hay from it this month. Hopefully, we can get the contact info so they can keep mowing it and make us some hay in the future.
> 
> And I'm starting to feel queasy about it all...So many things to deal with now and line up and meet tons of contractors and running around like a headless chicken mode for awhile...ughh....
> 
> Anyway, july 22nd closing and it's ours if all goes well.



Is this the 2nd offer on the land next door?


----------



## TAH

OneFineAcre said:


> Is this the 2nd offer on the land next door?


x2? 

It has been a ruff road for you but I hope it works out well.


----------



## secuono

Yes, second offer and our best/final offer.


----------



## secuono

No perk on it, so we'll have to do that. Hoping the house can sit near the blue line, far from the road and neighbor, and most importantly for me, at top of hill so I can see most of the land.


----------



## Baymule

That is so exciting! Beautiful piece of land, fingers crossed  for you!!


----------



## secuono




----------



## Mini Horses

WOW, that is awesome pretty to look at!!  

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## secuono

My phone is no longer showing me alerts from this forum.
Contract needed some editing, we ain't paying someone else's back taxes! =/ C'mon now. 
So it's being redone and sent out tonight. I'm going to the courthouse tomorrow to hand them the check. 

They started making hay this morning, didn't finish.... Worse yet, going to rain for 2 days starting tomorrow...Such wonderful timing... =/ But it looks and smells great! First time in 5yrs, maybe more, that hay has been made on the land. I can't wait for July 22nd when it's mine and the next hay will also be mine. No, actually, I can't wait to run around on it!
But it really has not hit home that this will all be ours soon! It's so weird! I'm used to moving to a new place and calling it mine. First time for simply adding land! It's a very strange feeling!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad it's working out!   You get all the benefit of more land, but you don't have to pack everything up right now to move.   Win/win!

ps.  I hate moving...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sounds like things are falling into place
Congrats


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a pretty piece of land but it will look better when that hay is really yours.


----------



## secuono

Boy did it ever storm! Glad those aren't my bales and cut loose hay...


----------



## secuono

Been thinking about how to deal with their overhang that is over the property line I believe and gates to their small pastures...Need to find someone to come out and mark property line. Need to figure out if I want to add a second fence there or what...Really don't want my animals that close to others and using an overhang that is on my land, but isn't my building.


----------



## Latestarter

I'd ask them to remove the overhang.


----------



## secuono

Sorry, thought I put up a picture of the structure.


----------



## secuono

They baled the soaked stuff. 

Anywho. They got the contract, accepted it and it is ours. Just waiting for closing.


----------



## Baymule

That is awesome. Shouldn't you get it surveyed before closing?


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> That is awesome. Shouldn't you get it surveyed before closing?



Yes, I'm looking into companies to pick one to come out. Have many businesses I need to contact, it's a little overwhelming! DH will put it off forever, so it's my job. He works days now, so I'm no longer limited to what days and times they can come out.


----------



## secuono

So...first survey estimate came in...
_Five Thousand Dollars _to just tell me where the lines are....

Is that typical? ?


----------



## Latestarter

I'd call around... just me.


----------



## secuono

I found an old survey done in 2008.
It shows the overhang is on their land, but one of the pasture fences of theirs is on our side.
I really don't like having a strangers house so close to my fence and animals. I think I'll make a second fence to keep them away further.

Blue is where their current fence is and on their land.
Green is our property line.
Red is where their fence is built on our land. 



 

Since it's partly a shared fence too close to their house and small pastures, probably best to add the double fence. Yeah?

Red is shared.
Green is where the double fence would go. One gate on each end to keep it mowed.
The black on either end would have field fence added right to existing fence posts.


----------



## secuono

Looks like we'll be able to move up the closing day to the 15th!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So excited for you!

Love that you are doing the double fence


----------



## secuono

9 days left!!


They cut and fluffed the rest of the pasture on the 30th, then left it. I don't think they will bale it, too old and rotting now. But still have fence rows to mow myself, that will suck!


----------



## Mini Horses

I would make them move the cut "hay" or it will ruin your field.

Even if they just put it in one huge pile.....on their own land, LOL.   (Unless you want it to compost, of course.)

 Getting close to ownership!!   WoooHooo.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Baymule

Now you need a tractor!


----------



## secuono

Lol. We will never be able to afford one! So incredibly expensive!

Having someone come out on the 16th or so, to walk the land with me and see if they think there is enough hay-to-be to be worth their trip out to cut, fluff, bale and move. Hoping they think it's very worth it, at least this year. I need it kept mowed and only need about 4-6 bales a year it seems. I did the math last summer with the # of critters I had at the time, and it showed so many bales! We still have over half left over! Clearly, the math was way off...lol. Only used 4 bales over winter, might use 1 extra now that I have more ewes. And I need a few for the growing season for the horses, since they get super fat off even the smell of green grass!

Anyway, I've been looking for someone local to make horse quality hay off 25 acres. They keep all but about 6 bales the first time they cut for me this year. Then they keep all the hay they cut the second time this year. Next year, I may have to change to keeping more bales, but I won't know until next year. Would be nice to find someone who makes squares, but no luck. Since if there's squares, I can easily move them. And it would be nice to donate excess bales and sell a couple if needed as well.


----------



## secuono

8 days!!!


----------



## JakefromOhio

Good luck with the closing! It looks like a beautiful piece of land. I used to drive through that area on my home to Ohio from Norfolk for leave pretty often. very beautiful country.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for your service Jake... Navy or Marines? I'm a retired AWC, 24 years. Did several tours in Norfolk/VA Beach. Great area but way to crowded now.

Edit to say read this thread before the other where you said Navy.


----------



## JakefromOhio

@Latestarter  yep, Navy. ET2. And thanks for your service, Chief.


----------



## secuono

Can someone explain what you would use this "hay" for???
They are just now baling it. Cut, fluffed, left out in several bad rain storms. It's been 8 days. It looks rotting and gross. But there they are, making tight little bales from it...
Am I missing something?  Is it for cattle or mulch or?


----------



## Latestarter

They could be selling it for use as roadside erosion control or something... they put it in a hay shredder and blow it onto bare slopes or as cover over seeding... No idea, but you should be glad they'll be removing it from your land so you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## secuono

Finally met one of them. He said the seller had given him our info yesterday to contact us about continuing making hay on the land. He said he takes all of it and sells it. Didn't ask what he sold it as, since I shouldn't care until it's my hay being made...I'll blame summer heat for why I'm so bit chy about it...

It's so hot out. IDK how people survive out there...ugh. I was out there for an hour moving cattle panels and making sure there was no junk moved by the dogs that would ruin the riding mower. Then I flagged down the hay guy when the baler clogged from the damp hay, chatted for a bit while I was melting some more, and then mowed the yard and ran back inside to solidify again. LOL

24+ bales this time. Can't see them all again.

AHHH! I can't wait to go run around out there!

....I hate our thorn hill.....


----------



## secuono

Realized I only showed one side.
Land has back area going around our current land.
Not high enough for an accurate line, but good enough for this. It goes into those trees at left behind that clearing through the trees you can see.


 



But that stuff and trees are across the creek, so will probably never use any of it.


----------



## Mike CHS

That layout is similar to ours.  We have an acre beyond a natural treeline that has been a garden area that we share with a neighbor. We will probably leave it that way but put some gates to allow some occasional grazing.


----------



## Mike CHS

That layout is similar to ours.  We have an acre beyond a natural treeline that has been a garden area that we share with a neighbor. We will probably leave it that way but put some gates to allow some occasional grazing.


----------



## TAH

Double post.


----------



## secuono

6 days!

Just realized how much work it will be to keep the roadside fenceline mowed....
Electric or gas weedwackers suck! We always break them some magical way....


----------



## TAH

You are going to be getting your property when we have to be out of our house.


----------



## Baymule

Tractor.......


----------



## secuono

...I'm sorry, TAH.    Do you want to camp out on the acres for a bit? Barn has rats, so that's no fun...

Tractors are 50k? Idk. 


Oh, now with this land, my fleeting thought/dream of possibly breeding endangered Corolla Horses may come true. Gotta figure out the track system and so much more before then.


----------



## TAH

Thank you for your offer. The problem is that we are almost 2000 miles away.


----------



## Baymule

We bought a 2320 Kubota tractor with front end bucket, bush hog, disc, box blade, forks that clamp to the bucket, and a trailer, second hand, for $13,500. It was a deal and we jumped on it. It is a blessing to have this tractor. If you look around, you can find good deals. Start looking on craigslist and look out of state. It sounds like things are pricey where you live. Make sure you buy a diesel 4 wheel drive. Our tractor won't handle round bales, so if that is critical to you, make sure you get one big enough to pick up round bales. Start doing your research! Many tractor companies offer package prices for the tractor, implements and a trailer to haul it on, so look at new too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep - deals can be found.  We got a similar deal to what Bay got...trailer, tractor, front end loader, hay forks, mower, three sizes of post hole augers, a turning plow... so much we almost never got it all on the trailer.  We paid a bit more than Bay paid, but I think our tractor is bigger because it does move round bales.  If you get one you will absolutely wonder how you EVER got on without one.


----------



## Latestarter

That was a picture Bay... sitting on a Kubota tractor wearing a John  Deer shirt


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Latestarter said:


> That was a picture Bay... sitting on a Kubota tractor wearing a John  Deer shirt


I noticed the same thing


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't see the JD shirt at first.  

I'm amazed at what the small tractors can do.  They have their limitations but like Baymule said, I can't imagine doing some of the things we have done without one.  I'm going to post a couple of pics in our Journal about ours in a bit.


----------



## secuono

Hardly have enough to afford the land, no way we can take on any other large bill.


----------



## secuono

2 days left!


----------



## secuono

That type of machine, DH would not settle for anything but brand new... =/ So yeah...


----------



## secuono

Actually....35 hours until we sign the papers!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Monday at Noon it'll be legally ours.


----------



## TAH

secuono said:


> Monday at Noon it'll be legally ours.


5:00 pm and we have to be out uh


----------



## secuono

Supposedly, that driveway is an easment in the last picture! =/  Not listed anywhere that we saw, but the attorney said it was and we should try to figure out who did the survey in 08 to ask for a blown up map.


----------



## secuono

Got a tiff file of the original survey.
Caused a little scare about 2.5 acre not included on an unrecorded boundry line a year after the original survey. But after 45min of us freaking out, it hit me as to what it was! Neighbor and previous owner had discussed selling 2.5 acres, had a survey done for it, but never went through with the deal. It was because of that fence that is in the wrong spot. 

Anywho, original survey is so easy to read! I have to find a way to divide it up to print a puzzle to put together and hang for future reference. 

And looking back on google maps, seems like a fence is gone or moved to along the creek. If it is moved, then that's a good amount of land that's pasture and good to go.


----------



## Baymule

You have such gorgeous pasture! Time to get more sheep.......


----------



## TAH

Baymule said:


> You have such gorgeous pasture! Time to get more sheep.......


Or how bout some goaties????.....


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> You have such gorgeous pasture! Time to get more sheep.......



Lol! I got 7 new ewes this spring! 

Once I started, I just couldn't stop myself!  

Cocoa, Sugar, Latte, Patchie the Pirate, Marley, Emmie & Addie!


----------



## secuono

Went on a practice ride tonight on the potato. Monday evening, I'll ride on the new land with him. But in a saddle and not bareback.


----------



## Southern by choice

This is really exciting! I am so happy for you!

Beautiful land!


----------



## secuono

TAH said:


> Or how bout some goaties????.....



Tried goats once. Escaped EVERYTHING, urinated and pooped on everything, chewed everything. Nope! Never again!
Goat videos, visiting goats, sure, but won't own any ever again.

Had 3 goats for a short bit of time. Loved them. Super sweet. Awesome. Until all the negatives started to crop up.


----------



## Latestarter

OK... just curious:


secuono said:


> And looking back on google maps, seems like a fence is gone or moved to along the creek. If it is moved, then that's a good amount of land that's pasture and good to go.


Ummm you need google maps to determine where a fence is? You live right there and will own it directly... Can't you just walk over and see? I don't trust them for stuff like that as they still show a shed in my back yard that left quite a while ago and are NOT showing two rather large chicken coops that have been there for almost 2 years...


----------



## secuono

It didn't click in my head until that undocumented boundary map was received. 

There are tons of overgrowth and thorns at the back, so it's hard to see. And the family has stated they will call the cops on anyone on that land without prior permission. I've ran around out there only a couple times, and those were to catch 2 escaped sheep and the gelding a few years ago. 


 

 
There's a gate hidden in there and when the 2 sheep escaped, that's when I found out it's not even closed! All this time.


----------



## animalmom

OK so I must be taking stupid pills again, are you combining the adjacent land to your land or are you moving to the adjacent land?  The bunnies were asking especially in regards to mulberry trimmings and their current lack there of.  Not that they are selfish creatures only thinking of themselves, no not my rabbits.


----------



## secuono

Eventually, hopefully, we will build a new house on the new land and then IDK what we'll do with this house. 

Let me know what size box to pack full, have plenty to trim.

Random tidbit
Some people buy dried mulberry leaves for a ton of $ to put into fishtanks.  =/


----------



## ragdollcatlady

What do the leaves do for the fish?


----------



## secuono

Sorry, should of said shrimp tanks to specify.

http://www.theshrimptank.com/woods-leaves-natural-products/tantora-dried-mulberry-leaves/


----------



## Latestarter

wow... 65 cents per leaf??!  I'll just buy the frozen shrimp to eat and skip raising them completely


----------



## secuono

Cut out a 100ft section of 6 lines of barbed wire. So. Dang. Nasty. Out!   ×_×'

I need a super bright flood light to carry around at night to do work. Mornings get hot and muggy so dang fast.


----------



## secuono

DH scrounged up some dollars and we're picking up a pallet of fencing! (4 rolls)


----------



## Baymule

Gift list;
Birthday-rolls of wire
Anniversary-more wire
Christmas-T-posts
HIS Birthday-barn poles
Anniversary (for him) roofing tin
Just Because-screws, nails fence staples


----------



## secuono

14 hours until we can run around over there all we want!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Good luck on your closing tomorrow. Hope all goes without a hitch!  I know how excited you are   Just remember to breath


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

An hour and a half left....real feel outside 102 and so humid.


----------



## secuono

Lol, airheads we are!

Going to pickup the gate key!


----------



## TAH

Congrats on the property!!


----------



## Latestarter

Really happy for you folks! Congrats! Let the expansion begin!!!


----------



## secuono

The only flat land, dry and the highest point!


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful property!


----------



## Latestarter

Sweet!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations.


----------



## secuono

Releasing Hyancinth. They die up here in winter, so safe to let them go. Hoping they help bring life to the pond and clean the water a touch.


----------



## secuono

Went back over to the pond to add more plants. They all keep blowing over to the side....

Pretty shallow for awhile. IDK how far it goes before it gets deeper. Water was quite warm!

Mowed a little around the posts and then a path to the pond.


----------



## TAH

Beautiful piece of property!!


----------



## Baymule

Girl, that man _loves _you. He bought this beautiful piece of land for _you. _Were it not for you, my bet is that he would have no interest in it. This is what makes you happy and he wants to please you and make you happy. He will go to work, earn his paycheck and pay for this land for _you. _He is not perfect, but he is _perfectly _in love with _you. _


----------



## Latestarter

That water doesn't look "that" bad... I'd have no problem swimming in it or letting my kids/grands do the same! Probably a bit cloudy from all the rain you've had recently. If it were my land and pond, I'd be looking into enlarging it and deepening it, and then put up a wind mill driven aerator system for it and stock it with bluegill and bass as well as some blue channel cats. 3-4 years from now I'd have all the fresh fish I could want and the joy of catching them as well!

Has it sunk in yet that it's yours?


----------



## secuono

Went out last night to see how deep it was right as a storm was coming in. Trimmed up branches after, temps dropped and it was too nice out to sit inside during the storm, lol.
Oh, I went out about 15-20ft, got to 19in deep before I started sinking too much.


----------



## secuono

Not at all! 
Every time I go over there, I feel like I'm trespassing or someone will yell at me, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice

This is truly a wonderful story!  So happy for you!
Beautiful land.  To be so young and to do all of this is just awesome!


----------



## Bossroo

Congratulations on your purchase of the 25 acres.  Now that you own it , you have to make serious plans as to how it can become a source of income instead of a money draining hobby.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bossroo said:


> Congratulations on your purchase of the 25 acres.  Now that you own it , you have to make serious plans as to how it can become a source of income instead of a money draining hobby.



 Bossroo you crack me up!
You are right of course, but can she have a few days to be in dreamyland!  

@secuono  Bossroo is right. Let the land work for you.


----------



## secuono

I took Kasia over to the pond. She got a little excited on the way there. But the over grown path down to the pond wasn't cool. Finally found something that she isn't 100% about right from the get-go! I flattened a path and she eventually followed me down. But there's not much room, so she was uneasy about staying there. She flung a plant before we headed back. The hail storm almost got us, but we made it back just moments before the downpour.

I'll have to trim the area before leading the others over to see it.


----------



## secuono

After that storm passed, temps dropped to 75. So I tacked up the potato and away we went! Humidity crept up and then rain started again. Had some issues with him wanting to trot and then he doesn't understand how to walk nicely down a hill w/a rider, so that was iffy with him breaking into a trot, ignoring me, ect, so I hopped off and lead him down. He kept eyeing the storm, that didn't help any.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Mini Horses

Could I just move there? 

It is so awesome.   What a wonderful property you have.  Enjoy.


----------



## secuono

I trimmed up the weeds leading down some.

We caught a feed bag....No fish so far, lol.


----------



## secuono

Making my own ice vest.
Ones in stores are $250-300!
Mine will be under $20! Hah!


----------



## secuono

Cattle farmer lost several out west in the heat wave. We're entering one as well, so we went out to get the sheep and horses a fan! ♡


----------



## Mike CHS

We have one of those fans that make life bearable in our work shop - that put out bunches of air.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We just bought a few fans from TSC too. This heat is awful! 

The goats seem to LOVE them! They just chill under them for most of the day, of course that means I need to sweep the barn more often now


----------



## frustratedearthmother

secuono said:


> Making my own ice vest.
> Ones in stores are $250-300!
> Mine will be under $20! Hah!



Details!!!!!   We need details!  Living where I live I feel down right silly that I don't already own one (or twelve) of these!


----------



## secuono

Gelding amazes me all the time! Got done hanging the big fan in the barn and turned it on just as the horses came back in. Rams stayed with me and watched.
Gelding has never seen a fan, but it didn't phase him what so ever!  He's there now, standing in front of it, hogging up most of the air, lol!
Some air still makes it over to the ewes. I'm going to move it to blow on just the ewes and put up an extra box fan I have in the shed to blow on the horses. But I'll wait until temps aren't 97 to do that.


----------



## secuono

frustratedearthmother said:


> Details!!!!!   We need details!  Living where I live I feel down right silly that I don't already own one (or twelve) of these!



I'm going to take pics of it when I'm done to post and share.


----------



## secuono

Pics!
The fan hung up with old horse halters, lol.




Pond is 5ft deep, possibly deeper. DH got the kayak. I'm returning the 1 sided paddle and getting the 2 sided one. This one is too annoying to use.



And lastly, pics of the ice vest prototype! Pretty slim fit!  
These are large size mens tees.....idk what kind of men they know of, but it's more of a medium women's dress size!! 
It's like those dresses that are heck to get back off....I'm sure most of you have tried one of those on before. But it will work for now. A zipper should be added in the future. Bottom end I'll roll up and sew together to use as a sweat and condensation catcher, so it doesn't dribble on pants or saddle and such.


----------



## Latestarter

Doesn't that get pretty danged cold right next to your skin (thin layer of cloth)?


----------



## secuono

2 layers of cotton between skin and ice.
But I'll be trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

How are you securing the ice pack thingy's?  Did you put a pocket in the t-shirt...or ????


----------



## secuono

I broke my sewing machine, or rather....idk, messed it up a bit by accident....so hand sewing.

I sewed 2 shirts together by sewing squared U shapes, making pockets.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That'll work!  Thanks for the idea, I need to get busy!


----------



## secuono

Well, I need to make smaller pockets so the front packs don't fold up.

And I need a belt to keep them close to my skin. 

But otherwise, it worked well!


----------



## secuono

Put the duckies on the pond


----------



## secuono

Took mr horse to the pond. He had no issues what so ever!!  =0 
♡
He was snorkeling for submerged grasses, too bad there aren't any!


----------



## Ferguson K

I love your new extension. Really is beautiful.


----------



## Baymule

God is good.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have a beautiful place.


----------



## TAH

Your land is beautiful


----------



## secuono

I had soooo much fun racing around with my 2 sided paddle! Whooo!!


----------



## TAH

Sounds like fun


----------



## Latestarter

Seems like you are having altogether too much fun on your new land


----------



## Ferguson K

I think I'll be visiting soon. Need to come steal your beautiful property. 

I'll just take a stay-cation and made permanent residence in the back. You won't even notice I'm there. I'll just 

Seriously though, so happy for y'all! Absolutely gorgeous property.


----------



## babsbag

I need an ice vest to wear under my bee suit...I may have to make one...thanks for the idea.


----------



## secuono

Well, living with my DH is a pain. 
Log house that has the fence on our land is for sale and we are having a survey company put up stakes for our line. 
Then, it seems, DH is going to either get the seller to pay for a new fence or the land they have been using or idk what...he's a pain like that....

I am still building my second fence row.


----------



## Bossroo

Pain    ?    NAH,  just  GOOD BUSINESS  !  Will prevent future missunderstandings and possible law suits and / or ?.


----------



## secuono

Ugh!

Anyone know how to figure out when a fence was installed????

House was built 1 year before the 15yr needed for them to own land by mantaining it. But does that still count when someone builds their fence in the wrong spot? 

Trying to figure it all out, but DH is a pain to deal with.


----------



## secuono

So found pics from 94 with the fence. Ugh, husbands suck, they need to listen better!  =/

Ah well.

Worse yet, he already signed the contract for the surveyor to add some sticks. Can't cancel, so wasted 400$. Bad husband! 

And a ton of fencing is too far gone in trees or plainly missing...So that's a huge expense.....


----------



## greybeard

Who has been paying taxes on the disputed property?
(The total # of acres of both your neighbor's property and yours is spelled out in both deed and property tax statement)
If the deed (simply for instance) says neighbor owns 100 acres and you own 100 acres, but fenceline to fenceline, you only have 95 acres, but have been paying taxes on 100 acres you may be able to seek financial recoupment from your neighbor since you have been paying property taxes on part of 'his' property. But, this should have all been taken care of when you bought the property, thru a title company guaranteeing the property as being true to deed and proper survey. Did you not have a survey done prior to closing and walk the property lines at that time? Obtain an attorney now, knowledgable in property issues, and contact the title company you went thru at purchase if you have not already done so. That is what a title company is for--to guaranty the title.


----------



## secuono

greybeard said:


> Who has been paying taxes on the disputed property?
> (The total # of acres of both your neighbor's property and yours is spelled out in both deed and property tax statement)
> If the deed (simply for instance) says neighbor owns 100 acres and you own 100 acres, but fenceline to fenceline, you only have 95 acres, but have been paying taxes on 100 acres you may be able to seek financial recoupment from your neighbor since you have been paying property taxes on part of 'his' property. But, this should have all been taken care of when you bought the property, thru a title company guaranteeing the property as being true to deed and proper survey. Did you not have a survey done prior to closing and walk the property lines at that time? Obtain an attorney now, knowledgable in property issues, and contact the title company you went thru at purchase if you have not already done so. That is what a title company is for--to guaranty the title.



6k for the survey, DH didn't want to pay that. 

Told him that if they own that sliver, we own the larger half circle on our left, so he needs to get actual legal help and not piddle around with his mother's advice. 
I married a child! Ugh


----------



## Southern by choice

wow... what a headache


----------



## greybeard

Pretty expensive surveys in your neck of the woods.
I've had 3 surveys done since 2007. One was a rough wooded parcel of 124.5  acres with a winding river setting property line on one side ($1300 survey cost) another in 2009 to subdivide that same parcel back into 3 equal ~41.4ac  parts according to a 40 year old survey and deeds ($500 survey cost), and the last to subdivide one of those 41.4 ac in 2011 into 2 parcels containing 17.4 ac and  24ac (again $500 survey cost). When I sold the 17.4ac last year, the buyer's lender insisted on a new survey and I think it cost him only $400--wasted money since it surveyed out exactly as the 2011 survey did--all the steel markers were still in place, and his survey included a mandatory elevation run from local known elevation marker (state highway bridge) and he recieved the certificate from the surveyor a week or 2 later stating his elevation.


----------



## Latestarter

Call a different surveyor.


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> Call a different surveyor.


Called 4 of them. One just over 6k, another for $2750, then $3500, and  $4800.



Surveyor for 2 small sections of fence came today and marked it. I decided to see where the barbed wire fence was while I was there and there is no fence in front of nor behind the creek in the trees. The section behind our 5 has some barbed wire, then it vanishes. I don't know about the long stretch at the back still.


----------



## secuono

Pics I took.


----------



## secuono

The guy is saying he owns that 2.5 acres the survey that was not legally documented shows. But there are no court or legal traces of it being sold to him, so he needs to get over it and move away already. ugh

But mixed in his string of lies and tall tales, there is some truth. Supposedly, he used to have 250 horses on that land. =/ No proof of that in any google pics, it would of been seen at some point, trees used to be more sparse and that many horses should of left some kind of trace. There aren't even any trails that the herd would of used regularly. There are on my property, of past cattle paths and then my horses had used those as well, but nothing like that over there. Anyway, in that story he mentioned a horse he buried for the person who used to live in our house. I've found the large graves, so now I know what one mound is from. His ex-wife's history he told is lies, I guess he doesn't think we know how to check backgrounds, talk to others and google them. 

We decided to not purse that bit of land where the fence was built too far on our land. This other issue with the 2.5 acres is far more important to get through his thick head. 

Looking into fencing prices for install, 12-14k. =0 Wow, ugh. lol But I need to do a better job of really figuring out the linear feet needed and not just the guesstimate of 4,000ft. A company just doing the posts and braces is 3-6k, which is far more reasonable. We can stretch the fence onto the posts, one 330ft roll at a time, no biggie. 


Lost the possibility of the one guy mowing the land or even just bushhogging it, arse came to me on his own, then left on his own. Now looking for someone else to do it. =/

Wish one of you guys would buy that estate across the road or the brown house next door from the grumpy dude! =/


----------



## Baymule

Get on BYC and TEG and ask if anybody is moving to Virginia. Tell them you found them a deal!


----------



## Ferguson K

Sounds like you've got one red hot mess over there. 

I hope everything ends up ok and youget your land back.


----------



## secuono

The one across the street is the estate sale and not listed. Guy next door is trying to sell on his own, so also not listed. =/
I got the info for the estate, will try to find out pricing for both and pictures of the home and such before I post them and hope two friends buy them!


----------



## secuono

Whoo! Decided to try n mow a path where I may want the fence to get a more accurate length for fencing....Well, you just can't tell what the ground looks like, nor just how tall and bushy weeds are when you're just zooming around on the little riding mower until you get stuck in it!  =0

I haven't been that far on the backside and I was near the tree line, on a steep slope sideways and stuck in 4ft tall thorns from heck! =0

Mower got stuck on a thick branch and the fear of possible bears or golly only knows what that may fly out at me from the treed mountain gave me the strength to shove that mower up and over that stupid branch to freedom!

Lost some blood and skin flakes in the process and jacked up my stress, fun times! Then I got stuck 3 other times!! Ugh!!

I eventually made it out to familiar pastures, after a lot of begging and one sided deal making with the mower! lol

That whole back area needs tlc! So it looks like I'll be mowing it forever for a couple years until it's acceptable instead of a sledder's nightmare slope! 

Took a mini nap with the puppies after that, needed to mellow out and what's better than 10 squiggly puppers?!?

Looks like I'll be trading an arm to brushhog it all down and then trading another arm for hay for this winter.


----------



## secuono

So next month, the second row of fencing to block the neighbor will go up. 
Then over the next year, I'll be having them install the rest of the fencing as we get money in for it.
Hoping that winter 2017 the animals will be able to graze on it. 
Also having someone bushhog it this year, probably next month as well. Will have to buy hay. =/
And lastly, going to work on a mini pasture for the sheep to graze down our steep hill and the mess that grows there. Bought the posts for it and should have enough fencing for it. I hope to have it done by Sunday, then the rams will go in and I hope they will do a good job of eating it all down.


----------



## secuono

Got a little done. Dark blue lines are where a cattle panel will be. One for the street end and other as a gate.
Brown dots Are current posts, black are new posts.


----------



## Baymule

Fencing is fun!!!! And wire is costly and T-posts are more $$$$ the fun never ends. Next you need a tractor. Congrats on getting the mower to obey your will and mow that mess!


----------



## secuono

Mower won't be doing all that! =0 The poor little mower. 

Weedwhacked a path and got one section in place for now.


----------



## secuono

Got the panels in place and the front fence done. Just need to work on the back part.


----------



## secuono

Almost done.
Mowed a path, then had to hand cut a bunch of junk out because it dips suddenly and isn't safe to use the mower on.
Rolled out more fencing and moved it up into its general place. 
There is a section of field fencing hidden in there for about 60ft, then that fancy 3 lines of rubber fence starts at that tree the corner will be at. Lame and cheap. Weird, since that fence cost $15 a foot to install originally. 
Anyway, the wood posts for the field fence are rotted, so I need to get some more metal posts to install and brace the wood ones to. I think just 10ft needs new fencing put up, so I'll measure, cut and install that bit. 
Putting in the metal posts going out to the tree might be tricky, found some more of our famous rock jutting out of the ground in 2 places, just hardly missed the bigger one with the mower!  =0


----------



## Mike CHS

Dealing with rock is becoming a way of life.  We are going to rent an excavator with a jack hammer for one section of fence we are installing (or trying to).


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Second fence install is scheduled for November. 
Guy who made hay off the land this summer finally contacted me and will call in a week or two when he has time to make more. He's doing it as the bales being his payment with me keeping 6.


----------



## Mini Horses

SIX ?? !!!    Heck of a guy there   

You may be in a bind to get it cut but he is NOT a good neighbor.   But -- very hard to get someone to do work for you, especially with equipment and especially if they farm for a living.


----------



## secuono

I don't need more this year and have no proper long term storage for them. 

Planning to keep 10 next year from either the first or second cutting. 

We have no tractor, so I can't even keep extra bales to sell.

Keeping it mowed is really important to keep it clean or the weeds will take over in no time.

Horses ate 4 bales this growing season. But the first two I let them eat right from the bale, which is stupid and wasteful. Next two have been in the barn and I peel off what they need for a day of food 3x a day. Er, as in I split their total amount for a day into 3 feedings.


----------



## secuono

Sheep ruined my electric track last night. 
Partly fixed it last night, but it still dropped low. So this morning I went back over to fix it further and then redid the section fencing off the 2 willows down there. 
When I came back up, look what I found!




I had hand tightened the fence on, but it looks like I can't finish it because the hay guy said he will line up 10 bales at the fence.


----------



## secuono

Whoo! It's being cut now!


----------



## secuono

Had to go out and buy 7 new pallets.


----------



## greybeard

secuono said:


> I had hand tightened the fence on, but it looks like I can't finish it because the hay guy said he will line up 10 bales at the fence.
> View attachment 22632



A quick and easy way to tighten the horizontal wires on that (or any) fence is some little gizmos called Jake's Fence Tighteners. You'll also need to make a one time expense of the tool to twist them with. You 'can' do it with a big phillips screwdriver, but lots easier and quicker with the tool. 
Designed for barbed wire and HT but I have used them on field fence as well--just don't overtighten them.


----------



## secuono

We bought a fence stretcher, metal pole w/handle and 3 hooks, but since the bales will be there, no point in permanently attaching that fence yet. But we'll use it for the other fencing.


----------



## secuono

Looks like all the grass has been cut, not sure about the weeds, haven't walked out to the top of the hill to check. Will have to work on hacking out the weeds around the power/phone pole once the bales are made. Cleared the weeds off one of them right after we got the keys to the gate. Nov 8-12th the short section of fencing is scheduled to go up.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Those 3 on the end where there's a gap from the end bale, they rolled off their pallets! =0 How dare they!! I tried to shove the first back, but it's a 2 person job. Hopefully, we can roll them back into place tomorrow so I can put up a shelter for them.


----------



## Latestarter

Ummm they rolled uphill off their pallets? wow! might keep them from rolling if they were stored in a relatively flat(er) spot... #justsayin  Grats on the bales of hay! I'm sure it's nice knowing you won't need to buy that now.


----------



## secuono

No, they rolled downhill, to the right of the picture.


----------



## secuono

Oh, that took a ton of effort!
We both sat on one bale and shoved with our legs to roll up each bale, used a 2x8 to prop it up while one of us hopped down to get a wedge ready to go under. 
Then a 4th bale rolled off its pallet while we moved the 3rd, so had to fit it, too.
Will have to pound in a tpost at the 2nd to end at right so we can move that 1st one out of the way of the little pass through area I use for the mower and horse. 
We both stopped and stared at the bales when we were done in unison and mentioned how big they are. For sure, thwy are larger than my older bales!
Also facing the wrong way to just give them a shove and have them roll down to the gate. We'll have to flip flop them flat end over round to move them, that's oddly easier than rolling them.


----------



## Bruce

Time for a big tractor with a bale spear


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Time for a big tractor with a bale spear



Maybe in 20yrs.


----------



## babsbag

I feed off of 1200 lb square bales...I want an all terrain fork lift or a BIG tractor with forks.


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> Maybe in 20yrs.


Maybe you can find someone that will do small squares on your land, leave them as they lie for you to pick up since that is the labor and $$ intensive part of small bales.


----------



## secuono

I forgot to tell him how I wanted the fence installed on the corners, oops, so I'll be adding wire ties just in case...Not pictured.

He will come back at some point to figure out how much weeds there are to bushhog so I can see if we have the money currently to have it done. Then we'll have him install another section as money is available.

The nutty neighbor talked to the fence guy, he was trying to get him to buy his house. Lol, but the fence guy knows the lies about the amount of land and the guy's price....OMG you guys, OMG!

Roughly 6.5 acres, 2 barns, 3 pastures, 1 house.....800k!!!

Waaaayyyy too much! Comes to 123k per acre! 

The estate next door is about 7.5 acres, a couple large ponds w/dock, nice house/cabin, fenced, and I think a barn or large workshed. Under 400k.

Anyway...Anyone rich wanna move in next door...?


----------



## Latestarter

OK, I'm sure there had to be some good reason but please refresh my aging mind... Why did you fence in from the property line and "waste" all that land from use? What will you do if the neighbor removes the old fence and then allows his/her animals to graze your property right up to your new fence?


----------



## secuono

Black fence is on the property line and we share it, they're not allowed to just remove it or change it w/o our agreement.
And they think they own almost 3 acres of our land on this side, DH wanted it more clear that they sure as heck don't.
I wanted it 8ft away so I can keep it mowed and so my animals aren't right up to them.


----------



## secuono

So the fence guy came out to GPS the mess at the back, 6.5 acres lost to thorns from h3ll. Triangle corner also lost to thorns is almost a full acre and the neighbors put up a hunting stand. They've been hunting on our land for years. Fence guy was commenting at how that corner would be a great hunting knoll and ta-da, hunting stand!!  =/   Ugh. 
Around the pond and pond itself is about half an acre. 
Based on that, I'd say at least 5 acres is woods that we can't technically use because fencing it well enough to keep sheep and dogs in would be plainly impossible. 
So.....18-20 acres usable right now. Hopefully, we can get that 6.5 acres mowed nicely and fenced to have 26 acres usable. That corner I'll have mowed and fenced eventually to make it a nice little pasture one day years from now. 

So much fencing...holy cow. Lol. Might need to sell a kidney to pay for it, lol! 

But in other news, random guy showed up yesterday wanting to buy sheep. Figured out ater some chatting that he wants males for meat. Great! I've been worrying over what I'd do with all the males, since my flock is growing quickly, so I am hoping he is serious and will come back when I told him the males would be ready to go. Been dreading possibly going to auctions to sell them. Didn't get into price and such, but did tell him they are tiny sheep and are 50-60# in the fall. He seemed fine with it. Would be great if he ends up a yearly buyer. I got lucky last year that someone wanted all the males!


----------



## Mike CHS

Good luck on the sales. Craigslist has proven decent around here but you get your share of bottom dwellers also.


----------



## secuono

Offered to install the tposts myself & that cut the price.


I forgot I had an ad up still for hay making. 
Guy came out today & things are looking positive! Mentioned that I would be spraying for weeds and adding w/e the land is lacking to improve the land if I can find a good hay guy to cut from it. And he said he wants to make hay off it & so will come out to do soil samples to find out what it needs & help me with when & what needs doing. 
Since I only want enough hay to last the year, he's wanting to help out with some things. He doesn't see it as a fair deal for me to just have 10 rounds, so he can do some bushhogging and even some barn work. =0
So now I'm praying that he is an actual good guy and all this happens! Because then so many worries vanish! 
He wants to move closer to my area or another town near by. Hoping that works out well and he can be a more permanent hay guy for us.


----------



## Bruce

That sure sounds positive!


----------



## Latestarter

Hope it all continues to come together as anticipated...


----------



## secuono

MIL might pay to have the last section of new fencing installed. Which then leaves me to put up some rolls along the front fence.


----------



## secuono

So the guy interested in hay making came back Sunday to take soil samples. Seems like he is serious, so that's good.


----------



## secuono

Okay, finally starting to get somewhere with the fence. 
Should be able to have the wood posts installed and metal posts dropped off so I can install those. 
Then when we have enough agsin to finish, we'll do so. 

Will still need to buy a couple rolls to put over the 3 lines of rubber fencing at the front.


----------



## secuono

Mowing the bad spots might change, as the guy making hay offeres to mow the bad spots, too. 
Week after next, hopefully, and even more hopefully, it better not rain a dang drop!!!
Fence is lined up to be partly installed June 27th through 29th.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Looks like things are coming over very nicely over there. Hopefully the butt neighbor will just give up and lower his price to something reasonable. 

I  clicked on one of your old links from places you were considering buying...good thing you didn't one has dropped in value almost 50K since.


----------



## secuono

Most of first cut is baled.
Its h3ll trying to move it all into the barn. 90F, h3ll!!
I need a strong light to use in the barn so I can work all night tomorrow to stack about 100 bales. Have about 40-50 stacked.
Bought a cart for my tiny mower to move 6-9 bales at a time.
I think I miscalculated spacing, might end up fully kicking out the sheep & have to make them separate shelter.
Have until Wednesday before it rains....


----------



## secuono




----------



## Bruce

Pretty impressive. Wouldn't have guessed one could move so many bales in a cart that size.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Pretty impressive. Wouldn't have guessed one could move so many bales in a cart that size.



If I do it wrong, the top 3 tumble off. Haha! Nothing is level nor lump n bump free here, so they just flew right on off!

I was more worried the mower would not be able to handle it, but it does okay.


----------



## Bruce

I bet a ratchet tie down strap would solve that little "going AWOL" problem


----------



## misfitmorgan

Doesnt the tarp make the hay mold? We cant use tarps on hay because it is so humid they mold and quickly like in 2 weeks time.


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> Doesnt the tarp make the hay mold? We cant use tarps on hay because it is so humid they mold and quickly like in 2 weeks time.



What tarp?
Bales are outside in the grass. I'm moving them all into the barn.


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> View attachment 35749



This tarp lol...i thought you were putting it over the hay but now i realize its simply in the pic lol.


----------



## secuono

Ah, okay. Yeah, that's the trailer's tarp. I ended up putting some bales in the trailer, lol.
Finished stacking the hay last night. 
Only need to search n pickup the stray bales out in the field.


----------



## secuono

Ahh...neighbor upped his price, noe under realtor, but now there are pics & details unknown before!
Two large barns, tons of stalls, huge indoor arena. 

Need to win a couple million....


----------



## Bruce

What "couple"? They are only asking $600K, $1M should do it.  PLus with that indoor arena, you can make money renting out the stalls and the ring for lessons.

UPPED the price? Didn't sell for less so they increased it? Weird.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> What "couple"? They are only asking $600K, $1M should do it.  PLus with that indoor arena, you can make money renting out the stalls and the ring for lessons.
> 
> UPPED the price? Didn't sell for less so they increased it? Weird.



Lol, I need money to pay for the yearly tax, pool upkeep, land/fence upkeep, arena substrate upkeep, all for the next 50+ years, new tractor & attachments.

*I* have no money & now with the land bought, husband had no extra money even if we won a million to be paying upkeep costs. 

I would hire a mini horse cart trainer to work there & bring in horses to use some of the stalls. Maybe have enough to fix up my current house n have a live-in trainer for minis & then one for big horses....fancy. 



Yeah, nothing makes sense with him.


----------



## misfitmorgan

That is a nice looking place!


----------



## secuono

Okay, back fence is nearly done. Not perfect, but I have to just get over it until I'm a millionaire. 
Also dug out the old easement gate.
He'll be done Thursday. 
Then I only have to cover all gates with mesh and finish the roadside fencing.


----------



## Bruce

That gate looks like it has taken a hit of 10!

Nice to have that done, no?


----------



## animalmom

Oh good gracious!  I'm all tired out just looking at your pictures.  That was a ton of work.  Good job!


----------



## secuono

Fence guy installed it, too hot for me to bother.
And it seems like most days he's alone because his workers don't bother answering. =/


----------



## misfitmorgan

Well the fencing looks good! Always nice when fencing is done even if you are not the one doing it....in fact i find it nicer when im not doing it and it just magically appears


----------



## secuono

One gate is up!
Wrote the check. Going to be dirt poor real soon.
Lol
Going to rain soon, too. But it's okay, down to 75, that's nice.


----------



## Bruce

Oh come on, you have PLENTY of dirt! It is MONEY you will be low on.


----------



## secuono

Gates are up. Just a few tposts to clip, then he's done!


----------



## Bruce

Done is GOOD!


----------



## secuono

Mowed the new fenceline and the little detour corner I use for trail riding.

Picked up a roll of fencing to put up by the road. But been having some odd health problems and it's in the 90s, so can't install it yet. 

Saw a deer in one neighbors yard, then another in a hay field that's on a mountain. Nearly mowed a huge black snake! =0 Luckily, I stopped in time.


----------



## secuono

Didn't realize they were 2 sizes...lol, oopsies. 
Had to get a big mallet to beat these big staples in.
Bit under halfway done!


 

 

 

 
IDK where my bolt cutters went to, so had to stop for the day. Yeah, I did work in heavy rain.


----------



## secuono

Ugh, 40ft short! So close...


----------



## Bruce

Isn't that a pain? So close to being done, then not.


----------



## secuono

Caved and bought a roll yesterday, but now it's 90 out....
Was hoping I could find scraps for sale, but nope.

Was going to use a 4.5ft chain link gate, only $40, right? Wrong!
After the end pole to hang it, thin pole to lock to and a hanging kit, it was $80! $10 more than a farm gate at 6ft. =/ 
I tried to come up with other ways to hang it, but no luck.


----------



## secuono

Finished, sort of...
Cut it 3in too short, lol, of course. 
Need to fix that and tie on the areas where staples would not go in. 
But otherwise, keeps everyone in!


----------



## secuono

Took 2 LGDs to see the new land. One ran home uninterested. 
Other came with me.


----------



## secuono

Hay guy returned yesterday & today.
No idea if I'll be putting up more bales or not.


----------



## secuono

Can't wait for it all to be mowed and clean going into fall.


----------



## secuono

He made me some mini bales! Brought over a big one that fell out the bailer and will make squares from the rest. Probably give them to me....I'll have to sell some, as I don't think I can shove them all into the barn.


----------



## animalmom

Sweet!  Looks like you are set for the winter and spring.


----------



## secuono

Gotta somehow stuff these rounds in the barn, I don't want to build them shelter....


----------



## secuono

All but one is in the barn, that one is dense & I'll probably need help moving it.


----------



## Bruce

temporary hot wire netting around it and fill that with critters to eat it down?


----------



## Latestarter

You have horses, make a sling and let them move it.


----------



## secuono

No, they are ponies, can't free feed and can't eat it all in time.
DH helped flip it up, took 3 seconds.


----------



## Bruce

Good team


----------



## Baymule

What a great feeling to have the fencing done! You have a beautiful place and a really nice hayfield!


----------



## secuono

Been replacing the pallets with actual fencing. Luckily, the rest is chain link & woven fencing.
A few pallets are total trash, some are in good shape and another handful are weak, but useable.


----------



## Bruce

That must be a relief!


----------



## Baymule

Progress always makes you feel good about your hard work.


----------



## Latestarter

I'm confused... where's that nice big mansion style house that's supposed to be sitting on the top of that hill surrounded by hay fields?


----------



## secuono

Latestarter said:


> I'm confused... where's that nice big mansion style house that's supposed to be sitting on the top of that hill surrounded by hay fields?



You haven't donated one, so there isn't one. ☹


----------



## secuono

Ewes will be moved off the new land soon so that they lamb right next to the barn and not gawd knows where.

Pony track system is being torn down from it's current location on the small old land and being moved onto the new land. It will include the easement fence line and that D shaped area directly to the rear, and then around some over grown tree areas. They will slowly stomp down and kill the weeds and the D area I will be mowing it a lot to make it useable land. Once it's grass again, I'll shrink the track to only follow the D's fence line around and go further down along the back fence for them to keep clean.

Got half of it moved today & horses moved into it.


----------



## secuono

Okay, so shaded red is where ponies will be on. Darkened red is where the track will be narrowed on the D area.


----------



## Bruce

Progress


----------



## secuono

I had a hay guy....
Had.

He has gone MIA on me.

Last year's 2nd cutting never happened and he hasn't responded all this time.

No luck finding someone new.

Probably would of been smarter to buy a new, slightly larger farm than just land.


----------



## Baymule

Hay guy.....to cut the hay on your property?


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> Hay guy.....to cut the hay on your property?



Yes.


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> Yes.



If you don't have enough livestock to eat it all down, you know the solution there....

Seriously though I really hope you find a hay guy soon.


----------



## Bruce

Craig's List ad? Drive around and see who is baling hay and talk to them?


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> If you don't have enough livestock to eat it all down, you know the solution there....
> 
> Seriously though I really hope you find a hay guy soon.



Hah, fat ponies are sort of doing that. 2 white lines is horse area.
Ewes and lambs ARE doing just that. But out of necessity. Didn't have enough hay to be feeding as I'd like, so their paddocks have no grass.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Craig's List ad? Drive around and see who is baling hay and talk to them?



Someone contacted me on FB last night.
DH says a coworker does hay and should come by tomorrow to mull it over.
And I have told DH that I'm going to buy a 8x10 tarp, spray paint on it and hang it on the barn facing the west neighbors, asking them itlf they are willing. Lol


----------



## Mike CHS

Looking at the dark colored sheep on the right standing under the wire in the first picture above, I have to assume it is not hot?


----------



## secuono

Mike CHS said:


> Looking at the dark colored sheep on the right standing under the wire in the first picture above, I have to assume it is not hot?



That's the round pen, not hot.


----------



## secuono

Seems like DH's coworker will bale it. 
Pulling teeth is what it's like talking to men.


----------



## secuono

Ugh...falling apart. 
Still no new hay guy, fully cash paid or not.


----------



## misfitmorgan

That really sucks, could you let the sheep out on it to help cut it down some?


----------



## Bruce

That is so sad. Like rain, some have too much some not enough. There are places where they would be more than happy to get hay off your fields ... if they were nearby.


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> That really sucks, could you let the sheep out on it to help cut it down some?



They're on it full time, actually. They prefer the short stuff, so area by the house is "mowed", lol, but rest they only occasionally wander into. They vanish in it!


----------



## Bruce

My alpacas are similar. They don't like tall stuff. I used the string trimmer to clear around and reset the chickens' electronet today and suddenly the grass in that area is desirable. I guess it is better when someone else cuts it for you.


----------



## misfitmorgan

oh I see...well that sucks


----------



## promiseacres

Good hay guys are hard to find. This spring we told the gal we made hay for last year we couldn't do it...not sure if she found anyone else, she was really set on us doing it. But the land needs major renovation and she wasn't willing to put the work/money into it... said she'd buy the fertilizer but wanted us to apply it and didn't really see the need of soil testing.  We just don't have time or proper equipment. Now with our own farm needing major work....


----------



## secuono

I hate weeds & hills...
3ft+ taller than me...


----------



## Mike CHS

Are you getting any Monarch Butterflies on the Milkweed?  I think we might have been a major stop over point for them when we bought our place but we had 1000's if not 10's of 1000's of them that first year and then I started getting rid of the Milkweed.


----------



## secuono

Mike CHS said:


> Are you getting any Monarch Butterflies on the Milkweed?  I think we might have been a major stop over point for them when we bought our place but we had 1000's if not 10's of 1000's of them that first year and then I started getting rid of the Milkweed.



Saw a couple last year.
Haven't paid enough attention to tell them apart this year.


----------



## secuono

Met with a guy that makes hay & bushhogs. Lives 7-8mi away, but doesn't really want to haul his heavy equipment one by one out here. $30 per round bale, could make 40-50 bales in thick 18 acres. I only need 15-20 to last 365 days. I don't have room for that many to be stored, maybe 12 tops. No way for me to move/sell the rest, thus, I wanted it to be a share instead. 
For bushhogging, $50 an hour, 2-3 acres of weeds I estimate. He can do that no problem. So, I'll schedule that to be done.
He does squares, too, but broke it last year. But they cost more because of the extra workers to move them all.


----------



## Bruce

Do you have any tractors?


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Do you have any tractors?



Nope.


----------



## Bruce

Rats. Maybe you need one so you can do some of this work yourself.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Rats. Maybe you need one so you can do some of this work yourself.



You paying for it & all the implements?


----------



## Bruce

Um ... at my house, yes!


----------



## secuono

Lol
We've got no money. Over spent on the land & DH's truck. Probably gonna buy me a van next year.


----------



## secuono

Ran out to talk to the neighbor farmer today. He said he could bush-hog it, but his implements are already greased & put up for the year.
But he told me the new guy around the corner was looking for hay land. So, I then drove over there & knocked. No answer. Wrote him a note & now waiting for a reply.


----------



## Bruce

I hope neighbor #2 works out. Better to keep it as a hay field and make something from it.


----------



## secuono

They haven't come home, don't use the front door or haven't noticed the note yet.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, if you have a name maybe a letter through the USPS would get better results.


----------



## secuono

Heard back & he wants land to rent for stock, not hay.

Someone else messaged me & chatting about possibly doing a share.

And also called yet another & left a voicemail. 

Wish the guy next door would move already/someone would buy it. Because then a real farmer might move in, horses, & maybe buy some round bales from me/whomever I manage to partner up with.


----------



## secuono

DH's coworker finally showed up, but ran out of fuel.


----------



## Bruce

secuono said:


> DH's coworker finally showed up, but ran out of fuel.




Lovely pictures though!


----------



## secuono

Was supposed to come again today at noon, canceled. 
Most unreliable person ever...


----------



## Bruce

I hope he is more reliable at his place of employment!


----------



## promiseacres

secuono said:


> Was supposed to come again today at noon, canceled.
> Most unreliable person ever...


How frustrating!!!! But lovely rolling fields!


----------



## secuono

promiseacres said:


> How frustrating!!!! But lovely rolling fields!



For months he's been changing days, times and canceling. 

Anyone wanna buy it? Lol


----------



## Bruce

You have quite a few horses, maybe you need some horse drawn hay cutters


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> You have quite a few horses, maybe you need some horse drawn hay cutters



They're all ponies. They'd just constantly stop to eat. Lol


----------



## Bruce

I guess you'll need a LOT more ponies to eat those fields down.


----------



## secuono

Guy mowed most, but left the bad areas.
Ugh
Now I need to find someone else to hire to finish the job...


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty sad. Can't be even a bit reliable and doesn't complete the job.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> That is pretty sad. Can't be even a bit reliable and doesn't complete the job.



Yeah, and first two quotes for less than 2 acres were $800 each!! 

Apparently, if I find a farm 20miles closer to DH's work, then we can try moving.
Uhhh, yeah, that direction is only a lot more money for less everything...
How do I permanently remove rat/mice from this old house....


----------



## Bruce

$800?? Wow. And that is just brush hogged, not cut and baled? You gotta find a mostly retired farmer who still has his equipment. Make a few buck for not much time.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> $800?? Wow. And that is just brush hogged, not cut and baled? You gotta find a mostly retired farmer who still has his equipment. Make a few buck for not much time.



For brushhogging the 1.5-2acre weeds left behind. 

Making hay is thousands.


----------



## Bruce

You REALLY need to find that farmer I mentioned! Before I got my flail this spring for the real tractor I got last summer to dig out the dried up pond, Al charged me about $400 to run his sickle bar mower through the approximately 4 acres of field (ie weed patch, some over 5' high). Takes about 6 hours plus some quantity of diesel fuel. 

Bring those 2 acres up here and I'll mow them for the price of the diesel


----------



## secuono

3~ hours later and its finally all done.


----------



## secuono

Who wants to come spray weed killer on it?


----------



## secuono

Opened the gate for a bit, since 7 deer couldn't figure out how to jump out...


----------



## Bruce

3 MORE hours to finish 2 acres? 



secuono said:


> Opened the gate for a bit, since 7 deer couldn't figure out how to jump out...


Even though they managed to jump in.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> 3 MORE hours to finish 2 acres?
> 
> 
> Even though they managed to jump in.



2.5-3 hours. Said had to go in 2nd gear because of rocks and thick bushes.


----------



## Bruce

Well rocks are a bitch, definite slow going with them around, especially if one hasn't mowed the fields before and has an idea where the bad ones are. I've marked some of mine, lots easier on the mower.


----------



## secuono

Bruce said:


> Well rocks are a bitch, definite slow going with them around, especially if one hasn't mowed the fields before and has an idea where the bad ones are. I've marked some of mine, lots easier on the mower.



I've tried marking with orange paint, but it comes off real fast. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## Bruce

I don't suppose marking with paint is real helpful since the grass/weeds are so tall you can't see them even when painted. Mine are marked mostly with old ski poles the prior owners "generously" left us under the drive bay. I've dug out some of the rocks that weren't too big. First with a spading fork and pry bar before I got the tractor (those rocks really beat up the blades on the garden tractor mower), then with the forks and backhoe on the real tractor. There are still some that are just too big for me to get out or are the tips of ledge.


----------



## secuono

Neighbors are shooting into the property again at the deer.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

secuono said:


> Neighbors are shooting into the property again at the deer.


Now that would really make me mad


----------



## frustratedearthmother

secuono said:


> Neighbors are shooting into the property again at the deer.


Not cool!


----------



## Bruce

Is the property posted? Boundaries obvious? What is their plan if they actually shoot one, come on your property to collect it?


----------



## secuono

Double fenced on 3 sides, original fence is posted. IDK, guess they're hoping the huge hill will hide them, which it does.


----------



## Bruce

So if they happen to shoot a deer, do they plan just leave it there? Or use their telekinetic/magic skills to levitate it  to and over the fence?


----------



## farmerjan

Not going to get into the deer shooting because unless you can PROVE they are shooting directly into your property, it will be a he/she said type of thing.  I definitely don't want someone shooting into my property, I am all with you there, but it is going to be difficult to prove it.  And here in Va there are different "interpretations" of retrieval of  a deer that is shot and travels to anothers' property.  

One thing on the double fencing.  Make sure you continue to mow and maintain the ground that is between your new fence and the neighbors', the true "property line" fence.  You could lose it to adverse possession.  I personally would never put up a fence that was not on or within 6 inches of my property line.  And if there is any question of them in the future putting animals on the opposite side of your new fence, if it is on the property line, then you do have legal recourse even though it is a pain.  I get that you don't want your stuff to be able to be close to them and anything they do,  but part of the problem with surveys, especially the old ones, is that they often went with the fences.  That could also be why you had fences that were close to but not on the line.  Sometimes, it was just alot easier on the person doing the fencing to follow a hillside, or a straighter line, or whatever.  You didn't want to be on the property line but by not doing so, you have added to the confusion of where the property line really is for future buyers.  Like with the confusion as to where your line was in relation to the shed roof off the barn.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, don't play nice today.  Just for the record, I was on your side, just trying to make sure that you had considered all things with putting up the fence.  After alot more years experience than you have, I thought there might be some little things that you didn't consider.  You are right, not my fence, not my problem.  

I have been involved in several cases of unlawful shooting onto property that I owned.  Got one guy and was ab;e to prove it and he spent time in jail for it.  I know something about being able to prove things.  We lost a couple of cows over the years to hunters that didn't take the time to "SEE" what they were shooting at.  One not 300 feet from my house.  Saw one hunter early one morning that shot at one of my brown guernsey cows out in the pasture before I had called her in to be milked.  I called the game warden and was able to identify the guy.  I lived right next to state game commission land.   But my property was properly posted so I had  plenty of rights that were able to be defended.  

I made the comment about future buyers because you had just said that maybe you ought to just sell it and move closer to your DH work and where you could see the property better.  And because of the comments about the other fence and the land going beyond the fence. 

Sorry I stepped on your toes in the off chance that I might help you and maybe suggest something you didn't think of.  I will not trouble you about it again.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe a visit to the neighbors is in order to tell them that you know what they are doing, they aren't fooling you and to STOP shooting into your property. If that is not a good idea, then send them a registered letter that they have to sign for, keep a copy for yourself. You might make signs that say to stop shooting into your property. There was a renter next to property we once owned that trespassed on everyone's place, hunting and killing deer. He even used a neighbor boy's deer stand! I put up no trespassing signs, went over, banged on his door, told him that those signs were for him and to keep his A$$ OFF. Of course, the signs soon had shotgun holes in them, I went back over and cussed him out. It didn't do a lot of good, but it sure felt good. 

When you pay some things off and can afford it, try to budget a tractor in the finances. Often there are package deals that come with implements and even a flatbed trailer to haul it on. A tractor big enough to handle round bales would be quite expensive, but one that could make square bales would be cheaper. At the very least, one big enough to pull a bush hog would be a blessing. Mine is a 23 HP and won't even pick up a round bale to move it, but is invaluable around here for all the work we do. Don't know what we'd do without it!


----------

